# Gentoo auf OCZ RevoDrive installieren?!

## ukw64

Hallo!

Ich bin noch recht neu bei Gentoo, aber das soll sich ja nun ändern!

Dennoch bin ich am verzweifeln  beim Versuch Gentoo auf mein RevoDrive zu installieren!

OK, gelesen hab ich schon viel... in Englisch so recht bis schlech... grins!

Gibts hier im Forum jemand aus DE, der es schon ERFOLGREICH installiert hat?

Ich frage das absichtlich so, denn wie gesagt geschrieben wird viel, auf WiKi verwiesen auch oft, aber ich hab noch nie gesehen, das einer das wirklich geschaft hat und es hinterher auch noch auf deutsch erklären kann!

... nu bin ich aber mal gespannt!

Danke euch schon mal  :Wink: 

Uli

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## firefly

Nach ner kurzen suche habe ich folgendes verständnis von dem RevoDrive. Es sollte vom kernel als Harddisk erkannt werden. Nur das direkte Booten(bootloader und kernel auf dem RevoDrive) von dem RevoDrive funktioniert nur mit Mainboards, dessen Bios support fürs booten von pci-e Slots hat siehe http://www.ocztechnology.com/displaypage.php?name=revo_ibis_moboguide

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das sollte doch alles kein Problem darstellen.

2te Platte rein für die Daten.

Dann folgendermassen Partitionieren:

sda = normale Platte

sdb = RevoDrive

sda = grub und MBR

sda1 = /boot

sda2 = swap

sda3 = /mnt/daten

sdb1 = /

Dann sollte das eigentlich Problemlos klappen. Probiert hab ich das aber noch nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe bei mir auch so ein OCZ RevoDrive X2 am laufen allerdings nicht für das System selbst sondern nur für den Cache eines DB-Servers.

Das Teil hat einen FakeRAID-Controller von Silicon Image und zeigt dir unter Linux 4 Harddisk an die du per Software-RAID (mdadm) zu einem RAID0 zusammenbinden musst. Wie man allerdings dann von so einem RAID0 ein System booten kann weiss ich nicht. Aber ich geb dir mal ein paar Links zu dem Gerät die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen:

http://unclean.org/howto/sii3114_linux.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mdadm

----------

